# Current Grow



## KCFan58 (Jan 13, 2009)

I started this topic over in "Introduction" I'm moving it to here as I will be updating pics (probably) weeekly.  So these are the week 4 pics, I'm starting to see some minor yellowing of a few leaves, and some darker green ones turning a lighter green..I'm going to start with 1/4 solution of nutes, and check results.  Anyways what do ya think?


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good, little small but definatly nice and green my friend. What kinda lighting you using? If it's CFL's or flouros you can get those suckers nice and close without worry.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 13, 2009)

As I mentioned in my first thread, I got some advice from a veteran, welp he let me do the honors of posting a few pics from HIS current grow. This is just eye candy , and an example of what I hope to eventually be able to produce...Enjoy..and feedback is welcome, he reads these forums as well!     (BTW  "BB. Blue Cheese, 1000 watt Light , 4.5 weeks into Flower (5 to go)  18 plants in a 4x3x7 room)!


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 13, 2009)

Grrr...all my pics aren't uploading  :-(  I have so many..and I'm useing a 400w MH and a 400w HPS.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've (attenpted to) upload 12 pics in 2 posts, and only 5 came through...what's up?  I didn't have that prob earlier?..  Guess I'll dig a little


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhhh, well when  are ya gonna throw those babies into 12/12?


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gonna give em a couple weeks yet..(maybe)  I just bumped lighting to 24/0 so unless that makes em Skyrocket, 2 weeks should just about do it.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 13, 2009)

Since his are the better buds I'll try those first!...I think I didn't size them right..That should fix it.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 13, 2009)

I definately need to practice with the photo software...Till next week!  thanks for the input!


----------



## unogrowdude (Jan 13, 2009)

Just love those pic's.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 16, 2009)

Was thinking of adding 1 or 2 more lights for Flowering, (Which I've been thinking of starting VERY soon!) I happend to have access to a couple free fixtures.  Was wondering what you guys thought.  I can get a couple hXXp://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3GB11 for free, was thinking they might be good for "side lighting" they are kinda low wattage, wonder if it's even worth the trouble.  May only have room for 1 but Idealy I would use 2, and just keep rotating them like I have been.   Input?


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you have no problems with paying the hydro bill then go ahead man. They'd definatly be good for some side coverage to get some light on the inner budsites.

I know people who use CFL's on the side while in veg just to help get some more lumens hitting those inner regions.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the frequent responses Trent..I think I'll snag them up...Maybe I'm brainless..but It just makes sense to me that, if you're gonna steal (in my case 12) hours of lumens,(switching from 24/0 to 12/12) that substutiting with extra light in those 12 hours just makes sense.  I'll work on snagging the lights tomorrow because I fear I won't be able to wait much longer than monday to start Flowering.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone willing to comment on the accuracy of these hXXp://www.cleanairgardening.com/soiltester.html things. It's what I've been useing(similar). It tests Light (in Foot candles) PH, Fertilization ( have no Idea how or if this works), and, "Wetness" of the soil...I can make sense of the Light sensor, and the Ph tester, and even the moisture tester, but how would the "Fert" sensor work!, Does anyone else use this, or know how it works?  I've already bought it BTW!, Primarily for the PH tester.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 17, 2009)

So I added my nutes the other day..and it seems that the plants didn't like them.  I'm going to give them a couple days and a watering or 2 and see if it clears up, If it does i'll flip the switch early next week, if not..I'll be flushing them and waiting until they are stable.  The burning doesn't seem terrible but it's there just the same  ..stinking premix potting soil!
Also I added the lights that I mentioned earlier for side lighting..temps went up a little It's closer to 78-79 deg. F now.  I will also have to watch that in the hotter part of the day.   Just a few pics.


----------



## unogrowdude (Jan 17, 2009)

Your girls appear to be doing fine. They look healthy.Try to use a little h2o first,then add your nutes. Try water,water, nutes,water,water,nutes.Fertilize every 3rd watering.Also is the new growth burning or old leafs? How close are your lights now?


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's primarily the old leaves, and I'm going to cut the nutes again for a while, they are prolly 8-10" from the lights, a lil close, but I can't feel any heat at the canopy, I don't have a good reflector and I have a fan on them constantly, I'm thinking of moving them down a bit, as the side lighting should supplement enough to move them from the lights.


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 18, 2009)

I flipped the switch today, Impatience and the fact that this is "bag seed" make me want to get this grow over with and start with some "known good" genetics.  Keep your fingers crossed for girls!


----------



## unogrowdude (Jan 18, 2009)

Best of luck! If lights don't burn you they won't burn your girls


----------



## KCFan58 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welp I leeched the soil today, with "tepid" tap water, then sort of finished it off with a bit of a flowering nutrient flush (and my usual water)@ 1/4 strength.  I'll post pics on sunday night or monday as usual, hopefully I didn't kill them with the tap water "impurities".  Wish me luck.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 22, 2009)

should be fine, hey what strain are u growing bro? from your last pics they looked pretty good. my friend would love them cuz they so low to the ground. any how keepem green an good luck.


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welp I didn't post after the leech..  as it turns out..leeching with tap water= GOOD!  It brought one plant that I thought was finished back to life..And they have all been doing well ever since.  Also I haven't posted in a couple weeks, since I last posted I've identified 3 girls and killed 3 boys *sad*, At any rate I have a few pictures, I'm about a day or 2 short of 2 weeks into flower. Here are the pics.


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 2, 2009)

BTW I wish I could tell you what strain..as I don't know, It's bagseed.  More Pictures!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 2, 2009)

she's so pretty.  do you have a name you have given her? 

well done!!


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 2, 2009)

There are 3 of them..and no names yet


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice looking plant. Very nice looking indca strain, wonder how the bud's gunna be..:hubba:


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I've been brainstorming (or farting you be the judge)  But I noticed that my plants have been kind of "wilted" for most of their life.  I wait until the soil is completely dry (to avoid root rot), maybe a lil on the long side, to water, and have tried to water a day early, and a day later than what I would consider the right time and haven't seen any change.  The only time I have seen the plants really "reach" for the lights and look their best is RIGHT after the leech a couple weeks ago. They were wilted (a little) before and have since wilted again (a little).  The chlorine, and excessive mineral deposites couldn't have been what the plants liked, so the only thing that leaves me with, is the Aeration from the faucet, I've been useing bottled water that has been stored for who knows how long, and it seems to me that it would be like a fish tank with no circulation.  That said, I'm going to try an "aquarium bubbler" in my jugs that I water from, for 10-15 minutes before watering when they hit the next dry cycle. Any thoughts?


----------



## CannaBallistic (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey KCFan, I was just reading your thread here and had a question, What kind of soil are you useing? It looks like FoxFarm premium planting mix (the red bag) from the pix but hard to tell. 

I would suggest not waiting to let your soil dry out too much between waterings... The roots have little hairs on them that get dammaged in dry soil, it is best to keep a little moisture in the soil. IMO


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have heard that weighing your pot is a good way to make sure you do not over water..


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 5, 2009)

Welp..what soil do I use you ask...that could be some of my problem!  I use Scotts pre nuted soil, I probably won't be doing that again..as it's the ONLY factor I can't control freely!  Lesson learned!


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 8, 2009)

3 weeks into flower, just a few pics.


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 9, 2009)

More week 7 pics


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is my first grow..feedback is encouraged!..and Very welcome!   I'm a nub please tell me if you see anything wrong.   Until next week!


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 9, 2009)

those ladies are really nice. they look sativa dominate so you got at least 8-9 weeks to go and then let the smoke fill the room.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 9, 2009)

KCFan58 said:
			
		

> More week 7 pics


 
More week 3 pic's you mean?

The girls are growing up so fast now, its all down hill from here on out


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just posting pics. because I can, this isn't my normal update, I'll do that on Monday night as usual.  I ordered some Pakistan Valley seeds, and Some Blue haze, For my next grow, and I Ordered some better lighting for this and the next. So soon I will be useing 2 400w HPS with reflectors for flower, and Compact Flouros for Veg. to have kind of a perpetual crop.
I will also not be useing pre-nutted soil, all should be major upgrades to the current system. Unless I find the Compact Flouros don't work well on Veg, then I could go to a small MH, we'll see. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## unogrowdude (Feb 15, 2009)

Reflectors for the lights, and the good soil will help greatly. Flo's for seedlings and veging work great. That's the way I always go and you know my results! Need to be able to adjust the lights too.


----------



## simo123 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hey KCFAN hope all is going well for you, :hubba:Beutiful Pics Keep Up The Great Work mate*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking excellent over there KC!!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 16, 2009)

They are looking really good! I can't wait to see these babies when they are close to being done.


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I leeched the soil again for the last time, until the final Flush in a few weeks. My bubbler idea was a bust, except for the fact that it makes a really good Nute/Vitamin mixxer.  I'm failing miserably at close up shots of the buds..definately need more practice, But if you can see from the pics things are beginning to frost over nicely, and they are just Covered in hairs, and seem to be doing well, I think the pre-nuted soil has finally lost it's nutes I was able to fert. at 1/2 Power flower solution and haven't noticed ANY (new) burning. Lights ordered, Veg room is almost finished, and seeds are on the way, need to pick up some soil, and maybe in a week or 2 I will have shots from the "next" grow..anyways here are a few pics.  (I'm picture happy).
Week 8  week 4 into flower.  Thanks for stopping in all


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 17, 2009)

looks nice bro cant wait to see final product


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice 

well done... what week are those pics??


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 17, 2009)

Curious   they are week 4 into flowering and week 8 since they broke soil.  Thanks for stopping in all!


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 20, 2009)

400watt HPS lights showed up today, OMG reflectors make a HUGE difference, I have no need for the second light yet, which is a downer because after install Temps dropped to 69-70 degrees F. @ the canopy..Need to figure something out there. May move the lights closer, but I'm a little scared  .  Also, (same day) seeds showed up, I now have "Pakistan Valley", "Blue Haze", and KC "Escape" x 10 each (non fem.) Gonna throw them in the germ. process, as the veg room is finished, and ready to accept the babies.  Will post pics soon. I bet the ladies are gonna love the new light,/ hate the lower temps, hope they don't herm on me   !  Wish me luck.


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 20, 2009)

KCFan58 said:
			
		

> 400watt HPS lights showed up today, OMG reflectors make a HUGE difference, I have no need for the second light yet, which is a downer because after install Temps dropped to 69-70 degrees F. @ the canopy..Need to figure something out there. May move the lights closer, but I'm a little scared  . Also, (same day) seeds showed up, I now have "Pakistan Valley", "Blue Haze", and KC "Escape" x 10 each (non fem.) Gonna throw them in the germ. process, as the veg room is finished, and ready to accept the babies. Will post pics soon. I bet the ladies are gonna love the new light,/ hate the lower temps, hope they don't herm on me  ! Wish me luck.


 
Awsome KC, I wouldn't worry that much about the temps until you start dipping into the 50's.

I let my plants get down to 58 degrees F at night with lights off and they don't seem to mind it at all.

Cant wait to see pic's of the setup!


----------



## unogrowdude (Feb 20, 2009)

KC, If you let them flower to long they might, but since they were givin to you it's hard to be sure. Just have to use a scope to check for sure! Ladies looking good though. I think a cooler temp(75 to 70 ) is better than warmer(80 to 85 ) although it depends on variety. Most types now like the 75 temps. At 7to 8 weeks you need to start checking closely.


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 21, 2009)

So I put the seeds in a glass of water, last time I just used a paper towel method, they took around 48 hours to show ANY progress, this time they are ALREADY cracking! In about 24 hours, seems like they (most) will be ready for soil in 1 more day!. In all fairness the other seeds were poor genetics, (bagseed) so dunno if it's that or the water treatment, anyways, I may have found the new way!  Pics, and a new journal coming SOON!


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 25, 2009)

No pics this week, and even my update is a day behind, I was sick as could be yesterday! So I'll just text it up this time. The ladies are dinking a bit more now a days, the buds sites are filling in nicely, and since I don't know what strain this is (other than knowing that it's indica dominant by appearance) I'm going to assume that harvest time is in three weeks, which means this weekend I will be giving them their final flush before harvest.  Pics to come next week!


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 26, 2009)

wow... only 8 weeks?? that is pretty quick! 

i am expecting to be around 10 weeks... i am in week 4 as of today... your girls are looking great, how many grows do you have under your belt??


----------



## KCFan58 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cat, this is my first grow, and I may be WAY off for all I know, it could be closer to 10 weeks, but, I'm going to flush them in preperation for an early harvest because I'd rather be wrong and have already flushed, then be wrong, and have it be harverst time, and still need 2 weeks to flush everything out. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 3, 2009)

Like I said I flushed just in case havest time is 8 weeks, it's prolly gonna be eight weeks weather they are ready or not, the new plants are stretching a little and I'm going to be ready to move them under the bright lights to finish off veg until I decide how I wanna fix it.  Everything looks good, and I should be harvesting in around 2 weeks.  I have a quick question, does ANYONE use anything other than Plain water for the last waterings, I mean I know you're not sposed to use nutes, but are things like "Super Thrive, or some kind of (bud) boosters ok?  Just curious.
Pics.


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 3, 2009)

A few more,


----------



## unogrowdude (Mar 3, 2009)

KC Just stick with water. Do not even add superthrive! The whole idea behind a fluch is to clear out all nutes,saltbuild up everything! I always stich with water, never tried any of those other flushes. By the way the girls look nice give them as long as you can  UNO


----------



## unogrowdude (Mar 3, 2009)

KC I'd push those girls to 9 weeks. Let them swell up Big Time!!!


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 4, 2009)

I may just try to wait for 9 weeks Uno, The harvest is looking meager the way it is, these things look like an auto strain they are so short, lol, we'll just have to see how my patience level is, and what happens with the new babies in the veg. room.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey KC, you got anything to check your trichs with?  Once you get to 8 weeks, start checking those puppies and see where they are at.  Otherwise you are just guessing.  It would be a shame to go all this way, just to harvest early.

Either way there looking really good!


----------



## unogrowdude (Mar 4, 2009)

KC, usually the last couple of weeks you get to see what I call the popcorn effect. The flowers just start to mulitply one on to of the other. Like I said before you might minamize your buds by switching them into flowering a little earlier than expected.Like lord said get ya a little scope and check them trichs!


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 10, 2009)

Week 7, 1 to 2 more to go. a few Pics. Harvest is going to be meager, but oh well this is my first attempt, I'll let the new girls veg. a bit longer this go round.


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow.
Really looking good. Bet your excited for the up coming harvest.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 10, 2009)

Woaa, I'm almost drooling on my keyboard. Some eye candy right there man. Keep us posted on the harvest.


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm practicing with the close up Pics, I still fail at it, but I'm getting better, at least you can see that it's not quite harvest time and it's not totally blurry!, And thanks Mental for stopping in and for your kind words!


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 12, 2009)

Second try.


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok so I chopped and trimmed 1 tree so far, it was ready and the others weren't.  I probably left too much "shake" I'm a nub and couldn't stand to trim off all those trichs.!  More Pics to come.


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pics.


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 18, 2009)

More.


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 18, 2009)

Please no making fun of my manicuring skillz, I'm a NUB remember this is my first plant chopped EVER!


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 18, 2009)

KCFan58 said:
			
		

> Please no making fun of my manicuring skillz, I'm a NUB remember this is my first plant chopped EVER!



You should be proud KC, lovely pics!  Let us know how the smoke is


----------



## unogrowdude (Mar 18, 2009)

KC, Your trimming looks fine.With practice and time you'll learn even more. Your girls look great. You need to do some of the young ones.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmm. that looks like some really nice smelling bud.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice dude!!  :aok:  so you harvested at 7.5 weeks is that right?? 

do you have an idea of your weight per plant??

:bong2:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 18, 2009)

Great job KC, can't wait to hear the smoke report on these buds!!!  :holysheep:


----------



## KCFan58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Week 8+1 day Lord, and only 1 plant..the others aren't quite ready yet, maybe different strains, or something. Who knows


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 20, 2009)

sweet dude... i just hit week 7 yesterday, your getting me excited!!

i think i am going to harvest at 9 weeks...


----------



## Ike Angro (Mar 24, 2009)

Yo Kc I just read through your grow log, and you have some sexxy ladies (so does your friend..mmm cheese) 
The one you just harvested is really nice and looks delicious. 

I'll make sure to get some good potting soil, cause i was going to go with wal mart pre mixed:confused2: 

Lookin forward to seeeein what the others turn out like.. Nice job:aok:


----------

